

Blocking Consumer Choice: Google's Dangerous Ban of Privacy and Security App - cooperq
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/08/blocking-consumer-choice-googles-dangerous-ban-privacy-security-app

======
socceroos
Makes me sick. Now I have to navigate my way out of another privacy pirate's
cove - this is the most pervasive one yet though.

